# Ty to every one



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok it's been a long time since I have been on this side of TAM but it's nice to be finally be able to get back. 

I have still no idea how to say or what to say but I will start with many many Ty to all the tough loving good advises that I revived from all off you. Be completely honest in the beginning I hated most of you for telling me what I did not want to hear. Not only that I just could not read others infidelity stories with out getting triggers. eventually I disappeared but stayed lurking in the forums. But every time I came back to "coping with infidelity" section I just had massive triggers. Ooofff I hated those days. 

Before hand I would like to send special thanks to matmat and turnera. With out reading matmat' story and with out the suggestion of turnera regarding reading "not just friends" and "no more mr nice guy" I would not be here in a good situation today.

Things I have learned about life, love, commitment and marriage wow!! It keeps amazing me. I have learned more since D day and TAM then at any other point in my life. I am really hoping that I can help others as you all have helped me. 

Too any one that's reading these forums for the first time or people that have lurking around looking for guidance and help just post your stories here. Don't worry about the negativity some of it is just meant to help make you become a stronger person, at the end what worked for them not nesserly will work for you but it's just good to here others options.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

What is the current situation re your marriage?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Tease?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, I am pleased to have been of help to you. 

How is it with you, now?


----------

